# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > General Lucid Dreaming >  >  Anime's Workbook

## anime

Hi! :smiley: 
Im working on my recall and awareness(MILD-using Mantras)
I had 5 LDs total but they were accidentally ::roll:: 

My first goal is to FLY in dreams(i experienced it once but get exicted and woke up :tongue2: )
Other goals are under this post(sig)
Im waking up every night 3-4 times for DJing xD
But sometimes I cant remember any dream after waking up and I will remember them during the day...... :tongue2:

----------


## Matte87

Welcome to class!

Keep up what you're doing but make sure you pay attention to your body. Waking up and writing dreams down that often during the night might cause some loss of sleep. It's great for your recall though. Visualize yourself flying and tell yourself you will realise you're dreaming when going to bed and you'll have that amazing lucid dream soon  :smiley:  

Make sure to stabilize first though, if the dream isn't stable you will only wake up after a second or two of flying. 

If you've got any questions, don't hesitate to ask!

----------


## anime

Thanks!
Last night I had a dream and i can remember I could do things on my own but I dont think it was lucid...... what is the meaning of this?
It was like dreaming about lucid dreaming! Lol

----------


## Matte87

Many people have claimed to have been dreaming of being lucid. You're either lucid or you are not. If you achieve a task you've set up before hand then you'll know that you were lucid, the only one who can tell if you were really lucid is yourself  :smiley:

----------


## anime

Wow!
I had SP 20minutes ago but it failed to WILD........(2SPs)
What method should I use after fail a WILD?

----------


## Matte87

You could try again and again, then it'll be a DEILD but it's basicly the same thing only a bit easier.

----------


## anime

hey matte,i cant recall dreams anymore! lol
in last week i recall just 2 dreams
others was very very old dreams(about 2 or 3 years ago)
im sure i dont dream them again but i recall those old dreams better than before
whats the meaning of this? is this normal?

----------


## Matte87

Have you changed your sleeping schedule? Do you sleep more or less now? It might be stress, things you eat (or don't eat), your sleep or just random factors that you can't control.

----------


## anime

> Have you changed your sleeping schedule? Do you sleep more or less now? It might be stress, things you eat (or don't eat), your sleep or just random factors that you can't control.



Its already 1 week I sleep more than before but DR isnt better.........
What should i dont eat?

----------


## Matte87

I only know of food that make you dream more, it's mainly food that contain vitamins such as B-Vitamins. I was just throwing all theories out there  :smiley:  I suggest you don't feel too stressed out about recalling your dreams, you'll soon start having dreams again  :smiley:

----------


## anime

> i only know of food that make you dream more, it's mainly food that contain vitamins such as b-vitamins. I was just throwing all theories out there  i suggest you don't feel too stressed out about recalling your dreams, you'll soon start having dreams again



tnx  :smiley:

----------

